# Alright ..... this may sound like a weird one...



## TheOriginalName (Jun 6, 2007)

I love my training - i've only been doing it for a month or so - but love every aspect of it. My fitness is dramatically improving - my form is looking good - and most of all i feel like a better person after each session. 

Even as a white belt they encourage us to train in our own time - which i would probably do even if they didn't suggest it. 

The thing is i've taken to training outdoors - it's great to get the fresh air and sunshine after spending the day stuck in the office.

I mix up my training with some running and a few other things - so i don't wear my gi - but when i stop to do practise some of my techniques i really miss the feel of my gi...... 

So here it is ....what feels like a really strange question to ask..... is there a "training gi"? Something that moves and feels like the real thing - but is also suited to other activities??

Otherwise i'll stick with the trackie dacks and t-shirt.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 6, 2007)

TheOriginalName said:


> I love my training - i've only been doing it for a month or so - but love every aspect of it. My fitness is dramatically improving - my form is looking good - and most of all i feel like a better person after each session.
> 
> Even as a white belt they encourage us to train in our own time - which i would probably do even if they didn't suggest it.
> 
> ...


Why are you training?  

Are you training for the history and cultural experience of the martial art?  Or are you training simply for fitness?  Or do you want to develop real self defense skills?  (I know -- the honest answer is probably a little of A, a bit of B... but what's the main goal?)

If you're training for self defense -- then you really want to train in clothes other than your gi.  That way, you'll be prepared when things move a little differently.

But, no matter what, you won't feel so weird about it in a few more weeks or months...  After all, the "karate uniform" is a relatively recent invention!


----------



## RED (Jun 6, 2007)

Welcome to the addiction and the lifestyle.
Mix it up a little. wear shorts , jeans, dress pants what ever you want. It's good to get a feel for different articles of clothing. What are you wearing at night when some one would break in to the house? This goes for shoes also. I wear steel toed work boots for my job. I've praticed in them. It's a good work out. If you are concerned about looks. I don't see what is wrong with running in Gi bottoms and a tee shirt. I personally wear my original white belt when I work out in the privacy of my own home. I haven't washed it either. It is getting rather nasty :uhyeah: , but this is how I judge my real progress as a martial artist. (I've done a lot of relocating). I've seen people at stores wearing their Gi / Dobak around. I didn't think twice about it.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 7, 2007)

Dojo is for gi's, outside mix it up. In my training we would go outside twice a month with street clothes.


----------



## Cirdan (Jun 7, 2007)

Gi pants and a t-shirt is a good combination. i use if for practice at home and occationally outdoors.

"Missing the Gi" is a feeling many beginners experience, myself included, but as the art becomes part of you this tends to go away.


----------



## Drac (Jun 7, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> If you're training for self defense -- then you really want to train in clothes other than your gi. That way, you'll be prepared when things move a little differently


 

Well said Jim..I train in the BDU pants and boots that I wear on duty, in the academy all students and instructors wear the same..When I studied a traditional system I wore the Gi ONLY in class, at home it was sweats and a t-shirt..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 7, 2007)

Variety is the spice of life.  Practice with you Gi in the Training Hall and at home wear some shorts, sweats, jeans, what ever you are wearing at the time.  Good luck!


----------



## exile (Jun 7, 2007)

I work out at home in a t-shirt, black gi/dobok bottoms and MA shoes... there's really nothing about that outfit that screams `Martial Art!!!'; most people can't tell the difference between MA shoes and `normal' cross-trainer-type footgear, and a black gi bottom is about as nondescript as you can get, except for jeans. 

But as people have said, training in regular street clothes from time to time is important from the SD angle. It's nice to have the looseness of a gi for kicking practice, but you better be able to make the necessary adjustment pretty automatically for when you're wearing jeans, a button-down shirt and non-casual shoesjust as it's not a bad idea to practice training on really crummy surfaces if you can find suitable ones. The ground in most environments doesn't get quite the same attention that a dojo or gym floor does, after all...


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 7, 2007)

I too am a proponent of training in multiple types of clothing.  I personally believe that more schools should have "street clothes days" in which training is in jeans and t-shirt or old dress shirts (so as not to ruin good clothes) and clean street shoes.

I am currently internally debating the merits of foregoing barefeet training all together and making shoes part of the training uniform, but that's another thread... http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21412&highlight=shoes+bare+feet

In reference to a "training uniform" that is more acceptable in, say, walmart, you might try hospital worker's scrubs.  They allow for a large freedom of movement and are fairly non-descript without wearing your actual keikogi.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 7, 2007)

RED said:


> my real progress as a martial artist. (I've done a lot of relocating). I've seen people at stores wearing their Gi / Dobak around. I didn't think twice about it.


 
I don't like seeing adult bebopping around town in any martial arts uniform.  It's one thing for little kids, but adults can manage to figure out a way to change their clothes before and after class, even if they just pull a pair of BDU-style pants over the gi bottom, and a clean t-shirt.  The uniform is for in class, not running errands.



Drac said:


> Well said Jim..I train in the BDU pants and boots that I wear on duty, in the academy all students and instructors wear the same..When I studied a traditional system I wore the Gi ONLY in class, at home it was sweats and a t-shirt..


 
It all depends on what I'm practicing and where I'm training.  But any time I see self defense books where nobody is in street clothes, or (even worse!) so-called "defensive tactics/karate/aikido/etc. for law enforcement" books or videos where nobody is wearing a gun belt or boots or a police uniform -- I know the thing is a waste of time.  Clothes do affect what you can do.  I'm currently assigned as a detective; if I'm dressed in a suit, my mobility is different than if I'm in BDUs and a tac-vest.  Training attire should (at least sometimes) match what you expect to be wearing when you apply it.  For realityp-oriented martial arts -- that's street clothes.  For sporting stuff -- wear what you'll be competing in.


----------



## Shotochem (Jun 7, 2007)

You're not that strange. :wink2:

I'll admit it I personally enjoy the feel of a good heavyweight ghi. 

The snapping and popping sounds of my uniform enhance the pleasure and experience of doing my katas. ( or maybe thats my shoulders...or my knees...or my back......or...........? :idunno

  I train in the dojo with a gi for regular classes and T shirt and regular pants for self defense classes.  

-Marc-


----------



## seasoned (Jun 7, 2007)

(quote=exile)
But as people have said, training in regular street clothes from time to time is important from the SD angle. It's nice to have the looseness of a gi for kicking practice, but you better be able to make the necessary adjustment pretty automatically for when you're wearing jeans, a button-down shirt and non-casual shoesjust as it's not a bad idea to practice training on really crummy surfaces if you can find suitable ones. The ground in most environments doesn't get quite the same attention that a dojo or gym floor does, after all...[/quote]

Good point, 
training on irregular surfaces with street shoes makes for a whole new ball game.


----------



## exile (Jun 7, 2007)

seasoned said:


> training on irregular surfaces with street shoes makes for a whole new ball game.



The times I've tried this, it's been touch and go at times whether or not I was going to keep my balance doing moves I can do with no trouble barefoot or in MA shoes. Very sobering to think of the possibilities when real danger and the superstress that goes with are involved. I've tried to increase my frequency of workouts in more normal clothing, as result... the last thing anyone needs is to wind up on the ground in a real altercation because they don't know how to do MA moves in smooth-soled shoes! :uhohh:


----------



## Drac (Jun 7, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> Training attire should (at least sometimes) match what you expect to be wearing when you apply it. For realityp-oriented martial arts -- that's street clothes. For sporting stuff -- wear what you'll be competing in.


 
Bravo..Well said..Stay safe..


----------



## searcher (Jun 7, 2007)

seasoned said:


> Dojo is for gi's, outside mix it up.


 
I have to admit that I wear, at the least, my gi pants all day 4 days per week.   I wear them all of the time and I can't seem to wear them enough.  They are my most comfortable clothes and I don't care to wear them only in the dojo.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 8, 2007)

searcher said:


> I have to admit that I wear, at the least, my gi pants all day 4 days per week. I wear them all of the time and I can't seem to wear them enough. They are my most comfortable clothes and I don't care to wear them only in the dojo.


 
My Gi pants are white and stiff so in some cases they are not appropriate other then the dojo. And also I would stand out like a sore thumb. In my part time job as a constable where I work with boots and a duty belt, and of course a uniform  I find that my moves are very restrictive, so it presents some challenges. The comfort aspect is good for full body movement and body memory but while on the job a some what different story.


----------



## megat (Jun 8, 2007)

hmmmm for outside training i usually just wear a tshirt and some loose pants, just so i can kick easily. sometimes i try training in street cloth too to see the restriction if i ever need to fight in street cloth which can happen right.


----------



## Guardian (Nov 11, 2007)

When I was in class, we had to wear the GI, out of class I normally wore my street clothes for training due to the fact that if I had to defend myself, I wanted to be able to understand the differences in what the clothes can do to strikes and kicks or grappling.

Just my view on it.


----------



## kittybreed (Nov 22, 2007)

There used to be pants available that look like jeans but have a gusset like your uniform pants to allow high kicks on the street. Look in the martial arts magazines. Nice feel but MA function.


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 22, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> I don't like seeing adult bebopping around town in any martial arts uniform.  It's one thing for little kids, but adults can manage to figure out a way to change their clothes before and after class, even if they just pull a pair of BDU-style pants over the gi bottom, and a clean t-shirt.  The uniform is for in class, not running errands.



I'm glad that someone said this!  I wholeheartedly agree!  The dobok (or gi) is not to be seen as simply another suit of clothes.  It is very special, and to be worn only for training purposes.  Otherwise, one shows disrespect. This is how I feel.

I will also second the "hospital clothes" pants, like nurses wear.  They will allow you to kick and stretch, no problem.  Also, I wear some cotton pants that are a little bit oversized for me.  I can kick very high with these pants on.

Haha!  Also, the uneven ground, with perhaps wet leaves and grass or some rocks that give instability, this terrain can give you a brand new way of looking at the techniques!  Especially if you spar with a partner!  

Also, for this kind of training, you see, the environment can be used too.  You can jump and hang from a tree limb and throw multiple kicks, with both feet.  You can position the tree between you and the opponent, and so on.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 22, 2007)

WOW  I am seeing some great answeres being given to the OP.

I can only agree with what all of them said.

the GI is for the school, tournaments, demos.  When anywhere else wear street clothing and varry it because this is how you will be dress mpst likely if you ever need to defend your slef.


----------

